# Can u see me!!!!! Lol



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Tilly trying to blend into the rug 😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Ok I LOVE your fireplace xD Me and Dan are determined to buy a house with a real fireplace 

Also Tilly is adorable!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh the comfort, make sure no one stands on her x x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Rufini said:


> Ok I LOVE your fireplace xD Me and Dan are determined to buy a house with a real fireplace
> 
> Also Tilly is adorable!!


Lol. The real fire is def the way to go. Even though cleaning it out and be a real pain in the bum😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh the comfort, make sure no one stands on her x x


Don't think she realises how lucky she is sprawled across the rug infront of a blazing fire. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Jeanie said:


> Lol. The real fire is def the way to go. Even though cleaning it out and be a real pain in the bum😄
> 
> 
> Jeanie 😉
> http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


I grew up with one, and when I was at uni I lived (on my own!) in a house with one. Curling up in winter in front of the fire is one of my favourite things  I was lucky to live in a town where the coal merchent was on the other side of the road to my house


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab photo! I love Tilly she is such pretty girl! 

I agree gorgeous fire  I used to live in an old house with no central heating and only real fires for heat. The trouble was I was rubbish at lighting them so often sat there wearing several jumpers huddled around a smouldering pile of wood and coal wondering what I'd done wrong! My ex made me move out in the end!


----------



## daffodil (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh Tilly, what a lucky girl you are. That coal fire looks so inviting and cosy. The rug looks rather nice as well!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Just for all ye fire lovers 








😄😄😄😄


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I just love your Tilly, great fire too. we have just had a woodburner put in, lovely, except puppy Dudley has no concept of how hot it gets so I have to sit right in front of it to stop him taking the skin off his nose!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Oh I just love your Tilly, great fire too. we have just had a woodburner put in, lovely, except puppy Dudley has no concept of how hot it gets so I have to sit right in front of it to stop him taking the skin off his nose!!


Ha ha. They do love the heat don't they, I actually has to move Tilly yesterday as she was nearly on the hearth of the fire place. One little spark and she was up in flames. 😱😱😱😱


Jeanie x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I LOVE TILLY!!!!! she makes me giggle...she is so cute


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jeanie - you make me giggle! You and Tilly go well together. I'm sitting here quite chilly at the moment and that fire looks soooo inviting. A wood burner is next on my list! x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

A gorgeous dog curled up in front of a gorgeous fire....does life get any better?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely pics of Tilly .. reminds me of Honey when I see pics like that xxx


----------

